

Pyramid is too damn easy - a success story - Arun2009
http://danielnouri.org/notes/2011/03/16/pyramid-is-too-damn-easy---a-success-story/

======
GFischer
Had never heard of the Pyramid web framework before today (1) :

[http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/dev/index.htm...](http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/dev/index.html)

They seem optimistic about it on StackOverflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4482879/is-pyramid-
ready-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4482879/is-pyramid-ready-
recommended-for-prime-time)

(1) (not into Python, it's in my ever-increasing should-learn list)

~~~
alnayyir
I don't use Pylons or Pyramid (a child of/successor to Pylons) because I hate
SQLAlchemy with a fiery passion.

